# Fehmarn im Juni



## barsch-jäger (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Ich hätte die möglichkeit anfang Juni(7.6-17.6.) auf Fehmarn zum Angeln zu fahren. Mich würde interessieren was zu dieser Zeit noch so im Meer geht. Sind die Hornhecht noch in guten Stückzaheln da?
Kann man noch Meerforellen fangen?
Und in der Brandung? Hat man noch Chancen Dorsch zu fangen? Und wie siehts  mit den Platten aus? Wo sind gute Stellen? Welche Köder sind am besten..
bin für jede Info dankbar
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juni*

Hallo |wavey:
ich kann dir nur raten um diese Zeit ein Boot zu mieten da es vom Strand aus bestimmt nicht so gut laufen wird. Vom Boot aus solltest du reichlich Butt und vielleicht noch paar Dorsche erwischen (mit den 5 PS-Booten kommt man nicht oder nur mühsam ins tiefe Wasser). Es gibt reichlich Bootsvermieter auf Fehmarn so das ich dir hier kein Tip geben möchte. Geb einfach mal "Bootverleih" beim suchen ein und du wirst schon so einige finden. Achja, Hornhechte könntest du auch noch paar fangen, am besten vom Boot aus mit Wasserkugel und Heringsfetzen oder mit kleinen schlanken Blinker. Hornhechte dürften um die Zeit evtl. noch da sein.

Viel Spaß auf Fehmarn....


----------



## barsch-jäger (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juni*

schon mal danke für die Info!
Würd mich freun wenn sich hier noch ein par leuz melden!+
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## barsch-jäger (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juni*

So! In einer Woche gehts dann endlich auf die Insel!!
Hat noch jemand ein par Tipps zum Angeln dort? Oder ist noch jemand oben??
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juni*

hornhechtzeit hat sich verschoben,also die sind auf jeden fall noch da wie ich gehört habe!


----------



## Nordlicht (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juni*

hornhechte kannst du gut fangen, dorsch / butt vom boot lauft wesentlich besser als in der brandung.
vor kurzem wurden vom boot von einem bekantem vor meeschendorf auf 16 metern 20 gute dorsche in 2std. gefangen !
ach ja, heringe ziehen auch noch in der gegend rum.

kannst also kommen |wavey:


----------



## alpenpilker (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juni*

Sind am 10.06. auch auf Fehmarn, werden dort jedoch nur auf der "Störtebeker 1" einschiffen und dann gehts Richtung Dänemark.|wavey:|wavey:

Dorsche passt auf die Eidgenossen kommen!!:q:q:q


----------



## barsch-jäger (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juni*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> hornhechte kannst du gut fangen, dorsch / butt vom boot lauft wesentlich besser als in der brandung.
> vor kurzem wurden vom boot von einem bekantem vor meeschendorf auf 16 metern 20 gute dorsche in 2std. gefangen !
> ach ja, heringe ziehen auch noch in der gegend rum.
> 
> kannst also kommen |wavey:


 
Kann man die Platten auch noch vom Ufer fangen? Hab nähmlich leider kein Boot zur verfügung
Kann man die heringe noch geziehlt vom ufer fangen oder nur noch vom Boot??
Werde in der Zeit in Wenkendorf wohnen und werde mein Glück wohl haupsächlich an der Nordküste und in Westermarkelsdorf probieren. Ist an diesen Stelen was zu fangen?
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## florianparske (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juni*

Hallo,

Westermarkelsdorf ist sehr gut fürs Strand-Angeln auf Hornhecht!
Habe dort bisher immer recht gut gefangen!

Wichtig ist bloß, dass es relativ Windstill ist, bzw. dürfen nicht zu viele Wellen sein, da du sonst die Bisse an der Wasserkugel nicht richtig erkennst und ausserdem habe ich bisher nur bei wenig Wellen gefangen.

Auch im Sommer (Juli/August) kann man dort sehr gut Hornhechte fangen.
Jedoch beschränkt sich die Fangzeit dann auf Abends.
Würde dann so von 19:00 Uhr an bis in die Dämmerung angeln. Du merkst dann schon, wann Schluss ist, die Hornies beißen dann nicht mehr.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Nordlicht (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juni*

heringe vom strand kannst du vergessen !
butt und dorsch auf jeden fall an den alt bekannten stellen wie gammendorf (niobe), altenteil und teichhof probieren.
du kannst an den stellen auch gut mit der spinne oder wasserkugeln auf hornis gehen aber da gibt es wie bereits gepostet im westen besser plätze.
wallnau, bojendorf und w`markelsdorf sind besser aber leider auch teilweise sehr sehr gut besucht.


----------



## degl (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juni*

@Barschjäger,

im letzten Jahr am 29.August haben ein Kollege und ich im Fehmarnsund gut Dorsch und Plattfisch gefangen 

Da Derzeit die Wassertempreatur der Ostsee noch bei 11-12° liegt,würde ich auf alle Fälle das Brandungsangeln probieren#6 

Und Fehmarn lässt ja immer einen Strand mit auflandigem Wind zu:q 

gruß degl


----------



## udobrueckner (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juni*

Moin,
will morgen nach Fehmarn.
Erst auf Hornis und dann zur Dunkelheit noch auf Platte und Dorsch.
Hat jemand ne gute Empfehlung wo?????


----------



## barsch-jäger (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juni*

Danke euch für die ganzen Antworten!!
Morgen früh gehts dann endlich Los, bin ma gespannt wies wird.
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juni*

Ich komme auch ; am Samstag.
Nordlicht habe ich ja schon ergiebig ausgefragt.
Freue mich.


----------



## dorschiie (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juni*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme auch ; am Samstag.
> .


herbert viel spass auf der insel.
*aber trotzdem ein tatütaaaaaaata*
 andere kommen öfters nicht nur am wochenende.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juni*

Hallo,
hat noch jemand ein paar aktuelle Tips ?
Ich komm zwar erst Samstag; hab aber schon seit 2 Tagen gepackt.
Lande in Meeschendorf.


----------

